# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  Live_free_or_Die is not well

## Danke

Yes he is banned, I don't know why it is permanent ban, as I always appreciated his contributions here.

Anyway, he was recently diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer.  If you live around the Daytona, Florida (or Colorado)area, maybe you get in touch with him and offer any support you might have.

The doctors say he has 8 months to live with painful Chemo.  He is open to alternative medicines and I have offered to fly him to Colorado.  "Running from the Cure," etc. available for him there.

----------


## oyarde

> Yes he is banned, I don't know why it is permanent ban, as I always appreciated his contributions here.
> 
> Anyway, he was recently diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer.  If you live around the Daytona, Florida (or Colorado)area, maybe you get in touch with him and offer any support you might have.
> 
> The doctors say he has 8 months to live with painful Chemo.  He is open to alternative medicines and I have offered to fly him to Colorado.  "Running from the Cure," etc. available for him there.


 Thank you Danke.

----------


## amy31416

Could you mods have a heart and unban him?

----------


## amy31416

> Thank you Danke.


Yeah. Thanks for the information. I'll try to help in whatever way I can...tough to help someone if you can't get in touch with them though.

----------


## Working Poor

I liked his stuff too. The least I can do is pray for him since I am not close to Daytona. The mods could get in touch with him thru his registration email right?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yes, unban.

Good man, let me know if I can chip in to help.




> Yes he is banned, I don't know why it is permanent ban, as I always appreciated his contributions here.
> 
> Anyway, he was recently diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer.  If you live around the Daytona, Florida (or Colorado)area, maybe you get in touch with him and offer any support you might have.
> 
> The doctors say he has 8 months to live with painful Chemo.  He is open to alternative medicines and I have offered to fly him to Colorado.  "Running from the Cure," etc. available for him there.

----------


## Lucille

Very sad news.  Thanks for letting us know, Danke, and what a generous man you are.  Let us know if we can help in any way.

I checked and the ban has been lifted.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member....ve_Free_Or_Die

----------


## Danke

//

----------


## KCIndy

> Very sad news.  Thanks for letting us know, Danke, and what a generous man you are.  Let us know if we can help in any way.
> 
> I checked and the ban has been lifted.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member....ve_Free_Or_Die



Has anyone told him he's been unbanned?  

Does anyone know if there's a chip-in or crowd funding set up?

----------


## Danke

> Has anyone told him he's been unbanned?  
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a chip-in or crowd funding set up?


He knows now.  Anyone know how to get a hold of Kenny G (speciallyblend) in Colorado?

----------


## speciallyblend

i'm here, if he were to move to colorado. he could talk to marijuana doctors, ingesting oils would seem the best. any questions ill try to answer, peace kenny

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> Has anyone told him he's been unbanned?


Yes.

----------


## oyarde

> Yes.


Happy to see you .

----------


## squarepusher

> Yes.


hello live free.  Welcome back, have you received any more information about your condition or prognosis?

ALso, thanks to the mods for bringing back this long term member in his time of sickness!

----------


## speciallyblend

i will skype you today after i wake up , working overnight.

----------


## Working Poor

((((live_free_or_die)))) Good to see ya back.

----------


## donnay

I will keep you in my prayers.  Please check out *B-17 (Laetrile)* along with cannabis.

----------


## Carlybee

Prayers your way..also check out the Gerson program https://gerson.org/gerpress/

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> hello live free.  Welcome back, have you received any more information about your condition or prognosis


Comments of pathology results:

Sections reveal multiple minute fragments of lung parenchyma containing clusters of large cohesive neoplastic cells.  There is substantial necrosis.  Immunohistochemical studies performed on paraffin sections of the biopsy reveal reactivity for high molecular weight cytokeratin (AE1/AE3), cytokeratin 7 and p63 (partial staining with nuclear pattern) in the neoplastic cells.  No significant reactivity is noted for cytokeratin 5/6, cytokeratin 20, Napsin A or TTF-1.  The findings are consistent with the morphologic impression of a poorly differentiated non-small cell carcinoma and may represent a poorly differentated squamous cell or adenosquamous carcinoma.

Cat scans reveal ~ 70 nodes in both lungs of varying sizes.  Additional blood work, tests, pet scans, etc. are pending financial aid approval in order to be scheduled (ie. disability/medicaid which may take few to several weeks).

Regarding alternatives (excluding marijuana), this site has been suggested: http://www.cancertutor.com/ and of the various sites out there I have read through I would say it presents a lot of information in an organized format.  Feel free to suggest additional online resources for information and I will check them out.  The whole gist of alternatives seem to follow the same medical fact;  cancer does not thrive in oxygen, alkaline rich environments and the goal is to create that kind of environment in ones body/blood.  I look at it about the same as chemo as in statistics indicate maybe twenty percent of people react well to chemo.  Alternatives are likely no different, if your immune system reacts well maybe you can get a good result.  Still seeking out more info about medical marijuana.

It would be rude not to acknowledge words of kindness or mentions of thoughts and prayers.  Thanks.  I am not like most of society or one who has capitulated to the state at every opportunity.  I have resisted for a couple decades and am mentally, physically, and economically beat down.  Some things people talk about I have done.  

I do not know what is in my future and nothing is absolute, even bad news.  The scenario and statistics presented by oncologists are pretty unpleasant on the ears. Unfortunately with something like stage four lung cancer the odds are against you.  I will do what I can do and the chips will fall where they fall.  If my lease on life gets extended ... great.  If not, I probably have similar thoughts to anyone that has ever faced a potentially terminal condition where one hopes for as many additional happy moments as they can get.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Some things are out of our control so we must enjoy whatever comes. Nothing is given- nothing promised.  My aunt was diagnosed with lung cancer and given a short time to live and was even assigned to hospice.  But treatment went well and she is still with us two years later.   I wish you the best!

----------


## Carlybee

> Comments of pathology results:
> 
> Sections reveal multiple minute fragments of lung parenchyma containing clusters of large cohesive neoplastic cells.  There is substantial necrosis.  Immunohistochemical studies performed on paraffin sections of the biopsy reveal reactivity for high molecular weight cytokeratin (AE1/AE3), cytokeratin 7 and p63 (partial staining with nuclear pattern) in the neoplastic cells.  No significant reactivity is noted for cytokeratin 5/6, cytokeratin 20, Napsin A or TTF-1.  The findings are consistent with the morphologic impression of a poorly differentiated non-small cell carcinoma and may represent a poorly differentated squamous cell or adenosquamous carcinoma.
> 
> Cat scans reveal ~ 70 nodes in both lungs of varying sizes.  Additional blood work, tests, pet scans, etc. are pending financial aid approval in order to be scheduled (ie. disability/medicaid which may take few to several weeks).
> 
> Regarding alternatives (excluding marijuana), this site has been suggested: http://www.cancertutor.com/ and of the various sites out there I have read through I would say it presents a lot of information in an organized format.  Feel free to suggest additional online resources for information and I will check them out.  The whole gist of alternatives seem to follow the same medical fact;  cancer does not thrive in oxygen, alkaline rich environments and the goal is to create that kind of environment in ones body/blood.  I look at it about the same as chemo as in statistics indicate maybe twenty percent of people react well to chemo.  Alternatives are likely no different, if your immune system reacts well maybe you can get a good result.  Still seeking out more info about medical marijuana.
> 
> It would be rude not to acknowledge words of kindness or mentions of thoughts and prayers.  Thanks.  I am not like most of society or one who has capitulated to the state at every opportunity.  I have resisted for a couple decades and am mentally, physically, and economically beat down.  Some things people talk about I have done.  
> ...



I'm so sorry you are going this. I don't know if there is anything to this but can't hurt to look into it as well. 
http://www.healingcancernaturally.co...timonials.html

----------


## Working Poor

Here is an alternative that you might want to look at and research

----------


## Deborah K

> Yes.


Prayers for you, LFOD.  And RSO ftw.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Hang in there. And then win.

On cancer:  The best cancer book

On feeling beat down:  Lots of options, but how about How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World by Harry Browne?

Live Free, my friend. *Live Free!*

----------


## amy31416

Thanks to Danke for letting us know.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

It's great to have you back, even though it's with terrible news. Just remember our minds are a very powerful tool in the healing process. Keep a positive mindset and do things that make you happy. We're all watching out for you and hoping you pull through.

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm so sorry to hear this, LFoD.  You'll be in my prayers.  Get better soon man!

----------


## speciallyblend

look forward to chatting tomorrow,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLWD2WIvRQk&hd=1

----------


## donnay

Also do some research on Selenium.  Selenium is very powerful in killing cancer.

Ref:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6pJI5EZpRw
http://www.nutrabio.com/mm5/merchant...ly=2&onlyone=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT4REJXTlpo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIc9S0Cn0ec
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIc9S0Cn0ec
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idRc_35LaTg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiQgSlE7Ih4

----------


## presence

Om Sri Dhanvantre Namaha

Oushadhim Jahnavi Toyam Vaidyo Narayana Harihi

Om Hree Taha


Drink plenty of water.  Avoid "whites" (sugar, flour, starches).  


*Crave Bitter.*

Ganga
http://www.hightimes.com/read/study-...ad-lung-cancer

B17 (Bitter Almond)
https://www.organicfacts.net/health-...ntial-oil.html

Quanine
http://www.carcinogenesis.com/articl...ulast=Grandics




> Therefore, the use of quinine in cancer may be warranted both for its  anti-inflammatory properties as well as its inhibitory effect on tumor  adaptation to therapies.



Yucca
http://indiancountrytodaymedianetwor...drink-it-16255


Best wishes my friend

----------


## speciallyblend

bump for prayers, he had another attack

----------


## fr33

Very sorry to hear that. You are in my thoughts.

----------


## amy31416

I don't know what to say except that I hope you get through this. ~hugz!~

----------


## ctiger2

2 tsp of organic lemon juice along with 1/2 tsp of baking soda per day is supposed to raise body pH to levels where cancer/diseases cannot survive. That's a cheap no-brainer.

----------


## Lucille

I've been thinking about LFoD.  Does anyone know how he's doing?

----------


## PierzStyx

I don't. But I hope it is living his life the happiest he can now.

----------


## Danke

Sean K. Holmes

Holmes, Sean K., 44, Daytona Beach, a veteran of the Marine Corps and computer technician, died Sunday, Dec. 27, 2015.

I think that was him.

----------


## AuH20

What's with all these RPF members coming down with cancer? Are they inhaling paint on the weekends? This is a disturbing trend.

----------


## Danke

> What's with all these RP members coming down with cancer? Are they inhaling paint on the weekends?


Sean was a smoker.

----------


## AuH20

> Sean was a smoker.


But was that related to his condition?

----------


## Danke

> But was that related to his condition?


Lung cancer.

----------


## AuH20

> Lung cancer.


ah. Thx.

----------


## Lindsey

> What's with all these RPF members coming down with cancer? Are they inhaling paint on the weekends? This is a disturbing trend.


It's not just here. Last spring I lost 3 people to cancer in a few weeks. Another friend of mine died this January (age34). My little cousin (age 29) was officially diagnosed today. And there are so many others I know living with various forms of cancer.

----------


## navy-vet

> Very sad news.  Thanks for letting us know, Danke, and what a generous man you are.  Let us know if we can help in any way.
> 
> I checked and the ban has been lifted.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member....ve_Free_Or_Die


That's good to hear....

----------


## navy-vet

> Sean was a smoker.


I seriously believe it's the chemicals that are added to the tobacco during it's processing. They simply eat some folks alive.... 
Others seem to be impervious...but that can change, even years after stopping
I really advise anyone who smokes to quit but if they can't, at least smoke organic.

----------


## navy-vet

> It's not just here. Last spring I lost 3 people to cancer in a few weeks. Another friend of mine died this January (age34). My little cousin (age 29) was officially diagnosed today. And there are so many others I know living with various forms of cancer.


Perhaps the culling has begun....

----------


## Anti Federalist

Numerous cancer deaths.

Death rate for middle aged white men increasing.

Stroke and heart attack rate for women increasing.

All while going absolutely bug$#@! about eating right, squashing the evil weed, mandating cars that give off nothing but unicorn farts in the exhaust and a million other things.

*Something's* $#@!y.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sean K. Holmes
> 
> Holmes, Sean K., 44, Daytona Beach, a veteran of the Marine Corps and computer technician, died Sunday, Dec. 27, 2015.
> 
> I think that was him.


RIP LFOD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

R.I.P. Memory eternal!

----------


## Danke

> I'm so sorry to hear this, LFoD.  You'll be in my prayers.  Get better soon man!





> I don't know what to say except that I hope you get through this. ~hugz!~




RIP BuddyRey, Amy, and Sean.

----------


## pcosmar

> What's with all these RPF members coming down with cancer? Are they inhaling paint on the weekends? This is a disturbing trend.


Cancer is common in this world.. I know many dealing with it..

Treatment is very lucrative.

Oh,, and I have inhaled a lot of paint, and no cancer to my knowledge. I bathe with carcinogens.





Life Free
Live well.

Die well

----------


## Anti Federalist

> RIP BuddyRey, Amy, and Sean.


That makes me so damn sad just reading it.

RIP William C, Meatwasp and Kathy88's husband.

----------


## eleganz

speciallyblend?  What the?  He was still kicking last time trying to get some funding for a project.  What happened to him?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> speciallyblend?  What the?  He was still kicking last time trying to get some funding for a project.  What happened to him?


Killed in an ATV crash.

----------


## eleganz

> Killed in an ATV crash.


Jesus....

RIP to all our liberty brothers.

----------


## phill4paul

> Killed in an ATV crash.


  WTF??? Damnit!!!

----------

